# somebody said "let's mass bomb shuckins!"



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

you bastidges!
i hate you all,but in a nice family way...lol

you really got me good,and i'll post some pics soon. right now though,i have to go back to the post office,because my mind was so befuddled by all the packages that i left my wallet on the counter...

thanks everyone!!


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Hahahahaha No one is more deserving of this than you Ron. 

*Waiting to see pics!*


----------



## Desertlifter (Feb 22, 2011)

Fire for effect?


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

*Brain:* And the proverbial cat is out of the bag...


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

As the rap duo Outkast once said: "Boom boom boom."


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

and the prophet spoke: "This shall be good!"

PS - I'm not the prophet, I was just quoting the prophet, I don't know who the prophet is.... :dunno:


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Gotta LOVE a blindside!!!!


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Oldmso54 said:


> and the prophet spoke: "This shall be good!"
> 
> PS - I'm not the prophet, I was just quoting the prophet, I don't know who the prophet is.... :dunno:


Wasn't that your second cousin twice removed uncles brother in law??????

Standing by for destruction!!!


----------



## Danfish98 (Jun 5, 2011)

:woohoo: Can't think of anything I enjoy more than a good old Shuckins nuking!


----------



## bigjohn89 (Dec 14, 2012)

Ready to see this


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

ok,lot's of pics,so it'll probably take 2 or 3 posts...

i've been trying to figure out if this was a vherf bombing,or a lob bombing,but i think it could be a combo!

in no particular order,because each one is as great,and appreciated as the next:

ouirnotamuzed



























foster2740 or 2470 or something like that...lol:



























brad (skfr518):









android:


----------



## Desertlifter (Feb 22, 2011)

Oldmso54 said:


> and the prophet spoke: "This shall be good!"
> 
> PS - I'm not the prophet, I was just quoting the prophet, I don't know who the prophet is.... :dunno:


That's because you were born so long after he was.


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

trilobyte:













































bazookajoe8:


















danfish:


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

kapathy (who is being blamed for this!):




































i think that's all the pics,and hopefully all the bombs!

you guys are amazing!!
there are several new cigars for me to try,and enough bottled entertainment to destroy a few vherfs...lol

it means more than you know that you think enough of me to do something like this,and i want you to know,it's one of the highlights of my life to be a part of this community...

thank you very much for the bombs,the good times we've had,and the memories yet to come!!!

now go pick on somebody your own size before i have to wake zilla up from his winter nap...lol


----------



## android (Feb 27, 2012)

glad the templeton rye arrived safely! great hits everybody! well deserved, Ron!


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

shuckins said:


> kapathy (who is being blamed for this!):


*Brain:* Yes, it was all his fault... Well maybe a little bit Shane's too...



shuckins said:


> i think that's all the pics,and hopefully all the bombs!


*Pinky:* Egad, Ron it's far from over...


----------



## joshuarodger (Jun 20, 2012)

Wow! Great hit LOBs!


----------



## gosh (Oct 17, 2011)

It's all Kap's fault! Everything is always Kap's fault...

...did Bob really bomb the great Ron Stacey with a box of Ron Staceys? Absolutely epic.


----------



## BaconStrips (Jun 3, 2012)

Very nice! Well done LOB...well done.


----------



## Danfish98 (Jun 5, 2011)

gosh said:


> It's all Kap's fault! Everything is always Kap's fault...
> 
> ...did Bob really bomb the great Ron Stacey with a box of Ron Staceys? Absolutely epic.


Not only that, the box had been signed by Ron Stacey himself. Also, had I known Zilla went down for a winter nap this would have happened a long time ago lol.


----------



## Johnpaul (Aug 15, 2011)

Wow nice work guys and on an obviously great target. I wish I could have seen the look on Ron's face when he opened up the P2000's LOL. That was particularly nice work Pete.


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

shuckins said:


> now go pick on somebody your own size before i have to wake zilla up from his winter nap...lol


c'mon, Ron....don't you know better than to let sleeping Zillas lie?ound:ound:ound:

this really was Kevin's fault, but it's Shane's fault that it's Kevin's fault

don't ferget yer wallet on Wednesday, Ron....today was just the early birds:biggrin:


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

Johnpaul said:


> Wow nice work guys and on an obviously great target. I wish I could have seen the look on Ron's face when he opened up the P2000's LOL. That was particularly nice work Pete.


never let it be said that I don't pay attention in Vherf....when I'm sober:biglaugh:


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

ummmm. not my fault. merry christmas ron.... dont worry we all say things in vherf that we wish we didnt.


----------



## exprime8 (May 16, 2011)

the best was the socks... :hmm:

casual socks + basketball socks = good times!!!


----------



## jphank (Apr 29, 2012)

This is great! Merry Holidays, Ron!

And it's far from over


----------



## DarrelMorris (Feb 7, 2012)

Nice job everyone. I can't wait to see the rest of the destruction.


----------



## foster0724 (Jun 9, 2010)

Enjoy Ron! Nice organizing Kevin...you make us proud.


----------



## CigarShop (Oct 16, 2012)

Ron quite a "gift" You have a great selection to start your New Year. Enjoy. Well done LOB


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

My damn USPS closed early today...shipping Wednesday...


----------



## smokin surfer (Jul 21, 2012)

This makes the year 2012 on Puff complete for me.  Great gifts for a magnificent fellow!


----------



## Belligerent_Cupcake (Oct 6, 2011)

This is lovely. Nice work, everyone! Enjoy the hell out of it, Ron! Happy New Year!


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

There were some LOBsters involved, but lets be clear, this was Kevin's plan...Now I wish I had jumped in at the last second when I saw KEVIN'S thread...oh well, not i like i don't have Ron's addy


----------



## Belligerent_Cupcake (Oct 6, 2011)

sweater88 said:


> There were some LOBsters involved, but lets be clear, this was Kevin's plan...Now I wish I had jumped in at the last second when I saw KEVIN'S thread...oh well, not i like i don't have Ron's addy


I wonder how many of us know his addy by heart now...


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Ron, my donation will be guarding your book when I send it !!!!


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

WyldKnyght said:


> Ron, my donation will be guarding your book when I send it !!!!


so be on the look out in june 2014 Ron ound:


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

You really think the 'ol moose can make
It that fast?


----------



## eggopp (Jul 21, 2010)

Oh my word, looks like Rons going to need some time in a recovery ward.


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

Well deserved, Ron!

To those who just had their posts edited, please so some respect for Ron (the OP) and keep this on topic. Also, review the rules and follow them.


----------



## stonecutter2 (Jul 12, 2012)

I love me some Templeton Rye. I have 2 "vintage" bottles (2008 and 2010) stashed in my basement...it's really good stuff. Great hit, folks - Ron, enjoy!


----------



## atllogix (May 1, 2012)

Great BOTL to be on the receiving end. This was MEGA! Nice going guys.


----------



## lostdog13 (Jan 16, 2012)

kapathy said:


> ummmm. not my fault. merry christmas ron.... dont worry we all say things in vherf that we wish we didnt.


I never say things in vherf I wish I didn't :hat:

Well done gentlemen!!!!

hmmm...I feel as though something is missing


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

Couldn't have happened to a better guy!


----------



## NJW1979 (Aug 18, 2012)

BMack said:


> Couldn't have happened to a better guy!


Agreed


----------



## Lopezoscar03 (Nov 2, 2011)

great hit guys!!! Ron enjoy the bombs that these guys sent you!!! words cant explain what kind of BOTL you are. you have a big heart!!! Merry Christmas and Happy New Year my friend


----------



## B.mamba89 (May 30, 2012)

Why is Shunkins a puff member anymore?


----------



## BaconStrips (Jun 3, 2012)

B.mamba89 said:


> Why is Shunkins a puff member anymore?


It's a long story


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

BaconStrips said:


> It's a long story


And makes me sad to read him post this:



shuckins said:


> . . . and i want you to know, it's one of the highlights of my life to be a part of this community...


Long and deep ashes to an old friend of us all.


----------



## B.mamba89 (May 30, 2012)

:smoke::smoke2::grouphug: To the Shuck!!!


----------



## Danfish98 (Jun 5, 2011)

Bump, because a Shuckins nuking deserves to be at the top of a resurrected Puff.


----------



## Sigaar (Sep 19, 2014)

I wasn't even here back then, and I've heard about Shuckins!


----------



## Matt4370 (Jan 14, 2012)

Sigaar said:


> I wasn't even here back then, and I've heard about Shuckins!


The Man, The Myth, The Legend

Can't forget Zilla too!


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

I'm wondering how the Shuckins meerschaum is coloring - I'm betting it looks pretty nice by now.

Good times, they were.


----------



## Danfish98 (Jun 5, 2011)

ProbateGeek said:


> I'm wondering how the Shuckins meerschaum is coloring - I'm betting it looks pretty nice by now.
> 
> Good times, they were.


That was epic! Single greatest bomb I recall seeing.


----------



## Matt4370 (Jan 14, 2012)

Danfish98 said:


> That was epic! Single greatest bomb I recall seeing.


That was pretty damn epic!


----------



## x6ftundx (Jul 31, 2008)

Matt4370 said:


> The Man, The Myth, The Legend
> 
> Can't forget Zilla too!


Zilla was a myth! Just a story told to kids to keep them out of these forums!


----------

